# Looking for a new Digi Cam



## WeatherMan

Hi guys,

Basically got this POS Technica ATM, can't stand it, cuts out on full battery, impossible to use and i generally hate it.

So im looking for a new one, Have read the Digital Camera 101 Thread.

I'm not too clue'd up on camera's Have around £120 to spend. 
Wan't it to last a good while, have good battery life, preferably non AA.

Good Optical Zoom Functions, Compatible with SD Cards, Video Recording & Macro options.

I generally take pictures of car events that I go to, Holidays / the Garden / on the road.

Won't be a very heavy usage item and I don't need anything outstanding. Just good for the above things.

Will be buying Online. As I've said Im not too clued up, and don't really have the time to learn the in's n out's just to be buying something mid range, which is why I've come to you lot to show me whats good & whats not.

Heres the link from where im looking to buy. 

An I'd be interested in anything between £60 / £100 (Need SD Card aswell), not fussy on brand or looks.

http://www.ebuyer.com/search/?page=1&sortfilter=ascend&limit=10&intStoreID=77&intCatID=33

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Products.ASP?CatID=6&Category=Cameras&Thumbnails=yes

http://www.misco.co.uk/applications...ice=50&Hprice=99.99&Nav=|c:63|&Sort=0&Recs=10

http://www.misco.co.uk/applications...e=50&Hprice=99.99&Nav=|c:2492|&Sort=0&Recs=10

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...ge=20&perPage=20&currPage=1&sortBy=2&x=15&y=5

Thanks


----------



## WeatherMan

Anyone??


----------



## jimmymac

canon SD1000 is a decent price at the moment I think, cracking slimline camera that takes decent pics


----------



## DCIScouts

This particular camera has a Li-ion battery with some good image stabilization and 3x optical zoom: http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=310596&CatId=0

Wis one uses AA (I know you said you didn't necessarily want that), which you can also get some adapted battery packs, one being the CRV-3 that will last a little longer than the standard AA.  Additionally, it has 5x optical zoom for a little more flexibility with your shots: http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=287236&Tab=2&NoMapp=0


----------



## cudenver

*quality*

How concerned are you about quality, 
the cheaper digital cameras, generally dont have such a good picture, lots of grain in dark shots,
Just ask any questions that u need
Brett


----------



## Speed_control

cudenver said:


> How concerned are you about quality,
> the cheaper digital cameras, generally dont have such a good picture, lots of grain in dark shots,
> Just ask any questions that u need
> Brett



The canon Digital IXUS series will make you happy. Excellent body plus all around pictures quality. I'll recommend canon!


----------



## cudenver

Speed_control said:


> The canon Digital IXUS series will make you happy. Excellent body plus all around pictures quality. I'll recommend canon!




I agree canon is always good, imo
Brett


----------

